# looking for corpse bride & nightmare before christmas mp3



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i been looking for corpse bride soundtrack to download in french and nightmare before xmas in french.....

anyone know where to find downloads in french ? 

the movie titles in french are Mariée for corpse bride and le noel de monsieur jack(i think) for nightmare before xmas 

thanks


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Witch!

Just out of curiosity.... Why don't you want the English version? I don't know if the soundtrack is available in French, but is easy to find in English... Unless the songs are really different in French? (I wouldn't know, I saw both movies in English )

BTW the titles are _L'étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack_ and _La Mariée Cadavérique_


PS Just though of something......... Give me a couple hours, I'll get back to you...!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll bet you can buy both at amazon.fr

Charlie


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

WickedBB70 said:


> Hello Witch!
> 
> Just out of curiosity.... Why don't you want the English version? I don't know if the soundtrack is available in French, but is easy to find in English... Unless the songs are really different in French? (I wouldn't know, I saw both movies in English )
> 
> ...


hey wicked , i have downloaded a few in english , but i would like them in french , it probably wont be for this years halloween but next year i have an idea and well people here's main complaint is all the props speak english so if i can at least have some soundtrack in french i might be able to use it ....so theirs no rush

example : in corpse bride the song tears to shed would be good to use for a mourning widow or mourning bride scene.....i am still hoping to buy next year this http://www.animatedlighting.com/products/hhiab.asp do do stuff like this http://www.animatedlighting.com/showcase/halloween.asp#


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.amazon.fr/LEtrange-Noël-...7398023?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1191358653&sr=8-2
Amazon.fr : Corpse bride: Musique: B.O.F 

Looks like Corpse Bride might only be in English...

BTW, I use Light-O-Rama and love it: www.lightorama.com


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Push Eject said:


> http://www.amazon.fr/LEtrange-Noël-...7398023?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1191358653&sr=8-2
> http://www.amazon.fr/Corpse-bride-B...7398023?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1191358733&sr=1-1
> 
> Looks like Corpse Bride might only be in English...
> ...


yes cd is only in english, their is a dvd version in french....i havent seen any cd's in french anywhere.....and by the way french from europe is not like canadian (quebec) french ...2 very diffrent language 

i have seen lightorama last year i dont remember if it was a thread in this forum or other , it seems more affordable too .


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about Amazon.ca?


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> How about Amazon.ca?


Excellent idea


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Witch! 

I've looked around a few sites (Amazon.ca and .fr, Renaud-Bray, Archambault, iTunes) but can't find it...

One option would be to rent the DVDs, and then record the songs you want with your digital cam, then transfer it into your computer (I heard the iMovies works great for this...) I'm not quite sure how this all works (I have to ask more quetsions  ) but, since it's no big rush, I'll explain it all when we see each other in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My sound recording program let's you record the sound right off from your PC's sound card. So if you play a DVD, or online video you can record the audio off from it directly into a sound file. There are several programs that do the same. The one I bought for $19.99 is called "The Xtreme Audio".


----------

